# Another Yoshi photoshoot!



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys are going to be sick of me and Yoshi soon, but regardless....here are more pics, taken just 30 minutes ago:



























































































His adult teeth are coming in!









































































:catmilk


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sick of Yoshi!? NEVER!  He's so beautiful! He has such a stunning profile. And those eyes...*swoon* :love2


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

Wow Yoshi is stunning and so photogenic


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Heck no! He's a lot bigger now!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice photo session. Beautiful kitty.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Great pictures, beautiful cat! May I ask what type of camera you use?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> Great pictures, beautiful cat! May I ask what type of camera you use?


Thanks!

Body = Nikon D70s
Lens = Sigma 18-200mm
Flash = Nikon SB-600b (bounced off the ceiling)


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Yoshi is SO handsome! O.O


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous...we could never tire of such a handsome kitty!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

> Body = Nikon D70s
> Lens = Sigma 18-200mm
> Flash = Nikon SB-600b (bounced off the ceiling) __________________


That totally makes me miss my Canon Rebel XS.. I had to sell it because I fell onto hard times, it takes great pictures (like my Avatar pic) but unfortunately I never actually found out how to REALLY use it..wanted to take a class, never did, so I realistically only took "decent" pictures on AUTO setting because I dont know how to use anything else LOL.. now im working with a Canon Powershot and I hate it!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

BTW, 5th picture down, your cat looks fake..like a statue or a stuffed animal..soo wierd, but so cool at the same time


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I watched Cats 101 (the kitten episode) on Animal Planet today. Yoshi's birth mom, Lilly Blossom, was on the show with one of her litters! So **** cute.

Also, they used footage of the breeder's Siamese cats/kittens for the Cats 101 Siamese episode. 

I guess he's kinda famous.....well, he thinks he is!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am a Yoshi fan


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The _face palm_ picture made me laugh!


----------



## PrincessPaw (May 9, 2011)

A unique and beautiful kitty. And nice photos too.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Tired of cat pictures? I don't think that is possible! Yoshi is stunning and the photography is great!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh my God, I'm in love


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Estelle....are those the meezers you have/had?? They are gorgeous!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Meezer_lover said:


> Estelle....are those the meezers you have/had?? They are gorgeous!


Keiko and Pixelle are meezers, Sundae is a Tonkinese (I think), and Moogy is a Himilayan? Correct me if I'm wrong, Estelle.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Such a little stunner. Ninja had that same collar at that age.


----------



## Larimar (May 28, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

he's very photogenic! i love the one with his little teeth showing when he's licking his paw!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

my4kitties said:


> Keiko and Pixelle are meezers, Sundae is a Tonkinese (I think), and Moogy is a Himilayan? Correct me if I'm wrong, Estelle.


Give an A+ to Renée :thumb:thumb

I'm very lucky to have my 4 beautiful girls :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I love pictures! Keep them coming. Your boy is lovely and I hope you have 20 + wondeful years with him.


----------

